# Who made the clocks for the movie "Bicentennial Man" starring Robin Williams?



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Several years ago I saw a movie where Robin Williams plays a robot and learns to do woodworking, and makes clocks. The clocks in the movie are really cool, and I tried at the time to find out who made them, but failed.

My dad was over this weekend, brainstorming about what type of clock to build with some German works I bought at an auction this past summer, and then sold to my him.

He has already built a beautiful walnut Grandmother clock in a traditional style. He wants to do something crazy on this new clock. I told him about the movie, and then spent this morning trying to find some internet information about the clocks. I didn't find anything, except that one of the clock props is for sale now at a prop selling website.

Does anyone out there have information on these clocks? Who the designer is, or other information?

thanks,
Mark


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

After doing a bunch of surfing this is what i found:
http://www.robin-williams.net/frameset.htm?http://www.robin-williams.net/bicentennialnotes.htm

http://www.yourprops.com/view_item.php?movie_prop=9236

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1800020600/cast

>>>>>> Mato Hata sculptor <<<<<<<


----------

